# Gog.com: Blick hinter die Kulissen der DRM-freien Online-Plattform



## MattiSandqvist (11. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gog.com: Blick hinter die Kulissen der DRM-freien Online-Plattform* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gog.com: Blick hinter die Kulissen der DRM-freien Online-Plattform


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. März 2015)

> Mit dem sogennanten Digital Rights Management will die Spieleindustrie Raubkopierern das Leben schwer machen.


Reine Schutzbehauptung. Lasst euch nicht für dumm verkaufen! Mit DRM will die Spieleindustrie den Gebrauchtmarkt austrocknen. Damit schadet sie in erster Linie der eigenen Kundschaft.


----------



## shaboo (11. März 2015)

Danke für diesen schönen und ausführlichen Bericht! In vielerlei Hinsicht ist die Philosophie von GOG genau das, was Steam und Co. von Anfang an hätten sein sollen und euer Artikel belegt das auch noch einmal.


----------



## TobiasHartlehnert (11. März 2015)

Schöner Artikel!


----------



## shaboo (11. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Reine Schutzbehauptung. Lasst euch nicht für dumm verkaufen! Mit DRM will die Spieleindustrie den Gebrauchtmarkt austrocknen. Damit schadet sie in erster Linie der eigenen Kundschaft.


Ich würde sogar gar nicht mal ausschließen, dass zu Half-Life 2-Zeiten tatsächlich noch in erster Linie die Schwarzkopierer die Motivation für die Einführung von Steam waren, aber das ist zehn Jahre her und mittlerweile ist vollkommen offensichtlich, dass die Austrocknung des PC-Gebrauchtspielmarktes zu einem mindestens ebenso wichtigen Anliegen geworden ist. Es stünde in der Tat auch der PCG nicht schlecht zu Gesicht, das ganz offen und ungeniert auszusprechen und sich hinsichtlich DRM und Co. generell öfter und deutlicher auf die Seite der Leser zu stellen. Die Witcher-Reihe zeigt doch, dass - abseits von DOS-Klassikern von 1995 und kleinen Indie-Titeln für unter 10 € - auch ganz große und aktuelle Titel vollkommen ohne DRM auskommen können. Die Frage, warum bei GTA und Assassin's Creed unbedingt das nötig sein soll, was bei Witcher keine Sau vermisst, dürfte von der PCG gerne öfter und viel offensiver diskutiert werden.


----------



## MattiSandqvist (11. März 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar gar nicht mal ausschließen, dass zu Half-Life 2-Zeiten tatsächlich noch in erster Linie die Schwarzkopierer die Motivation für die Einführung von Steam waren, aber das ist zehn Jahre her und mittlerweile ist vollkommen offensichtlich, dass die Austrocknung des PC-Gebrauchtspielmarktes zu einem mindestens ebenso wichtigen Anliegen geworden ist. Es stünde in der Tat auch der PCG nicht schlecht zu Gesicht, das ganz offen und ungeniert auszusprechen und sich hinsichtlich DRM und Co. generell öfter und deutlicher auf die Seite der Leser zu stellen. Die Witcher-Reihe zeigt doch, dass - abseits von DOS-Klassikern von 1995 und kleinen Indie-Titeln für unter 10 € - auch ganz große und aktuelle Titel vollkommen ohne DRM auskommen können. Die Frage, warum bei GTA und Assassin's Creed unbedingt das nötig sein soll, was bei Witcher keine Sau vermisst, dürfte von der PCG gerne öfter und viel offensiver diskutiert werden.



Bin da ganz deiner Meinung. Wie ich im Artikel schrieb, hilft auch DRM - wie früher Securom  - nicht wirklich gegen Raubkopien. Die Vermutung, dass sich beim DRM alles nur um die Bekämpfung des Gebrauchtspielmarktes dreht, finde ich persönlich jedoch etwas gewagt. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass viele Entwickler selbst - wie auch ich - die Account-Bindung blöd finden, doch der Versuch große Publisher samt ihren Marketingabteilungen von der DRM-freien Philosophie zu überzeugen, scheint leider ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen zu sein.


----------



## Bevier (11. März 2015)

Ich mag GOG, ehrlich. Nicht nur die großartige DRM-Politik, auch die vielen genialen und günstigen Spiele, die man eigentlich nur noch dort erhält, führen mich regelmäßig auf diese Seite und mittlerweile ist meine GOG-Bibliothek gut 3mal größer als die bei Origin und wird ausschließlich von (Zwang-)Steam noch übertroffen.
Selbst Filme hab ich mir dort schon gekauft...

Natürlich habe ich immer noch Wünsche an GOG, vor allem ältere Bethesda-Titel stehen darauf, viele bekommt man nur schlecht oder sogar garnicht über die bekannten Wege


----------



## doomkeeper (11. März 2015)

Steam ist aber heutzutage nicht nur ein Tool um vor Raubkopien abzuschrecken, sondern ein Standard für die gesamte Branche.
Workshop, SteamVR, Community Hubs etc. pp. Damit sich alle PC Spieler nicht auf 1000 verschiebene Seiten befinden, hat man hier dafür gesorgt dass
alle Spieler unter einem Dach sind. Ähnlich wie bei PSN oder Xbox Live.

Mit Special Deals und Summer Sales werden die Leute zu animimert eher Schnäppchen zu kaufen und die Entwickler mit irgendwelchen 2.50€ zu unterstützen statt
solche Spiele runterzuladen. u.a. wird auch jedem garantiert stets die aktuellste Version zu besitzen um Multiplayer eines Spiels so lange wie möglich am Leben zu lassen.
Bestes Beispiel: Community Aufteilung bei CS bei jedem Patch. Schrecklich.

Wenn sie keine einheitliche 1.6 Version an Steam gekoppelt hätten, dann wäre CS 1.6 nie eine so große eSport Größe geworden.

Man darf nicht den Fehler machen und Steam nur auf seine DRM reduzieren denn das ist es schon sehr lange nicht mehr und war es eigentlich in meinen Augen zumindest nie 
Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen dass Steam nie zu dieser Größe geworden wäre wenn nicht alle Entwickler & Publisher es so gewollt hätten 

Edit: Gog.com hätte es vielleicht nie gegeben (und schon gar nicht in dieser Form) wenn wir kein heute kein Steam hätten.
Etwas ähnliches aufzustellen und paar Dinge zu ändern ist etwas anderes als solch eine Platform vor 10 Jahren durchzusetzen - das darf man nicht vergessen.

Soll keine Kritik an Gog.com sein


----------



## stockduck (11. März 2015)

Ich liebe GoG, ganz tolle arbeit die sie da leisten.

Hab mir auch schon ein paar alte klassiker gegönnt.

Wenn sie es jetzt noch irgendwie schaffen würden ein SWAT 4 in die liste zu bekommen... ein traum! Swat 3 gibt es ja interessanterweise


----------



## Odin333 (11. März 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Danke für diesen schönen und ausführlichen Bericht! In vielerlei Hinsicht ist die Philosophie von GOG genau das, was Steam und Co. von Anfang an hätten sein sollen und euer Artikel belegt das auch noch einmal.



Wäre Steam und Co von Anfang an wie GOG gewesen, gäbe es Steam heute nicht mehr. Steam war lange zeit ein Monopol und die Publisher haben gerade wegen des gut funkionierenden DRM auf Steam gesetzt. Dadurch konnte es sich durchsetzen, verbreiten und Geld verdienen. Wäre Steam DRM-frei gewesen, hätte es sich entweder nicht durchgesetzt oder Konkurrenten wären aus dem Boden geschossen und hätten sich gegenseitig aufgefressen.
 Und von Steam OS, Steammachines, Steam VR, Steam Link, einem anständigen Controller, Vulkan ect. hätte man nie etwas gehört weil Valve wie heute GOG die finanziellen Mittel fehlen würden, um sowas auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Etwas ähnliches aufzustellen und paar Dinge zu ändern ist etwas anderes als solch eine Platform vor 10 Jahren durchzusetzen - das darf man nicht vergessen.


Gog ist aber nicht "solch eine Plattform". Gog ist eine Webseite auf der man Spiele kaufen kann. Mehr nicht. Und das ist auch gut so.



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und von Steam OS, Steammachines, Steam VR, Steam Link, einem anständigen Controller, Vulkan ect. hätte man nie etwas gehört weil Valve wie heute GOG die finanziellen Mittel fehlen würden, um sowas auf die Beine zu stellen.


Von diesen Dingen würde ich nun echt keins vermissen.


----------



## Odin333 (11. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Von diesen Dingen würde ich nun echt keins vermissen.


Wenn dir eine ECHTE Alternative zum Spielestarter Windows, Geräte, die diese Alternative jedem dau zugänglich machen, ein VR System, das Technik und Spielmechanik auf ein ganz neues Niveau hebt, ein Controller, der es möglich macht, nicht angepasste Spiele ohne Maus und Tastatur auf der Couch zu zocken und einer Schnittstelle, die wiederum zur Windows-Alternative gehört, vollkommen egal sind, dann sind dir vermutlich alle Innovationen grundsätzlich egal.
Naja, es wird sicher auch Leute gegeben habe die meinten: "Feuer? Würde ich nicht vermissen."


----------



## shaboo (11. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Steam ist aber heutzutage nicht nur ein Tool um vor Raubkopien abzuschrecken, sondern ein Standard für die gesamte Branche.
> Workshop, SteamVR, Community Hubs etc. pp. Damit sich alle PC Spieler nicht auf 1000 verschiebene Seiten befinden, hat man hier dafür gesorgt dass
> alle Spieler unter einem Dach sind. Ähnlich wie bei PSN oder Xbox Live.
> 
> ...


Das ist ja alles gut und schön und auch richtig, aber ich sehe das nicht als besonderen Verdienst von Steam an. Sie hatten halt das Glück, 2004 als erste mit einer solchen Plattform am Start zu sein und - vor allen Dingen - mit Half-Life 2 ein Produkt am Start zu haben, das derart nachgefragt war, dass man Steam halt wohl oder übel in Kauf genommen hat. Gewollt hat das damals niemand und geliebt schon erst recht keiner, aber so hatte man aus dem Stand eine - erzwungene - Nutzerbasis in siebenstelliger Größenordnung. Wäre damals GOG statt Steam gegründet worden und hätte einen solchen Start hingelegt, dann wäre halt GOG heute der Standard, hätte uns sicher im Laufe der Zeit Dinge wie Community Hubs oder Workshops in vergleichbarer Weise gebracht und an Steam würde heutzutage niemand auch nur einen Gedanken verschwenden.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen dass Steam nie zu dieser Größe geworden wäre wenn nicht alle Entwickler & Publisher es so gewollt hätten


Dabei muss man sich aber erstens fragen, inwieweit Entwickler und Publisher hierbei das Wohl der Spieler oder der Spielekultur im Auge hatten, und inwiefern das zweitens eine bewusste Entscheidung oder einfach nur der bequemste Weg war. Die Entwickler programmieren ja nicht für Windows und die Leute kaufen sich das ja nicht deshalb, weil sie Microsoft ganz bewusst zu sagenhafter Größe verhelfen wollen, sondern weil's nun mal der Standard und das Einfachste ist und genau das gilt eben auch für Steam (siehe oben) - sie waren halt die Ersten. Wenn man seine Spiele online an ein großes Publikum vertreiben wollte, gab es ja seit dem Start von Steam praktisch nie ernsthafte Konkurrenz oder Alternativen. Die ganz großen, wie EA oder Ubisoft, können es sich natürlich leisten, ihre eigenen Plattformen aus dem Boden zu stampfen, aber eben auch nur die.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Edit: Gog.com hätte es vielleicht nie gegeben (und schon gar nicht in dieser Form) wenn wir kein heute kein Steam hätten.


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Der komplette Online-Vertrieb von Spielen war ja ab der Breitenwirkung des Internets (ab ungefähr 2000) nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. In welchem Jahr und in welcher Form das genau kommen würde (und ob beispielsweise mit oder ohne Aktivierungszwang, mit oder ohne Weiterverkauf der eigenen Spiele etc.) war zunächst völlig offen und dass es nun genau so gekommen ist, da spielen sicher auch einfach ein paar historische Zufälligkeiten eine Rolle. Ich würde sogar das genaue Gegenteil behaupten: Wenn es, trotz der Quasimonopolstellung von Steam, einer kleinen Plattform wie GOG gelingt, sich mit diesem Konzept zu etablieren, dann scheint es hierfür auch entsprechenden Bedarf zu geben, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass GOG - mangels Konkurrenz - sogar eher größer und erfolgreicher wäre, wenn wir heute kein Steam hätten.

DRM-Freiheit ist nun mal kein rein ideologischer Selbstzweck, sondern hat ganz handfeste praktische Vorteile. Je mehr Leute das zu schätzen wissen, desto erfolgreicher wird auch GOG in Zukunft sein, wenn es diesem Konzept treu bleibt.


----------



## shaboo (11. März 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wäre Steam und Co von Anfang an wie GOG gewesen, gäbe es Steam heute nicht mehr. Steam war lange zeit ein Monopol und die Publisher haben gerade wegen des gut funkionierenden DRM auf Steam gesetzt. Dadurch konnte es sich durchsetzen, verbreiten und Geld verdienen. Wäre Steam DRM-frei gewesen, hätte es sich entweder nicht durchgesetzt oder Konkurrenten wären aus dem Boden geschossen und hätten sich gegenseitig aufgefressen.
> Und von Steam OS, Steammachines, Steam VR, Steam Link, einem anständigen Controller, Vulkan ect. hätte man nie etwas gehört weil Valve wie heute GOG die finanziellen Mittel fehlen würden, um sowas auf die Beine zu stellen.


Wie ich schon sagte, der Onlinevertrieb von Spielen hätte sich früher oder später schon deshalb durchgesetzt, weil das nunmal die logistisch unkomplizierteste und kostengünstigste Variante ist. Dafür braucht's kein Steam. Dass viele Publisher wegen der Hoffnung auf geringere Schwarzkopiererzahlen auf Steam gesetzt haben, glaube ich Dir sofort (auch wenn ich behaupten würde, dass es von Titel zu Titel sehr verschieden war, wie gut das letztlich tatsächlich funktioniert hat), und dass Valve damit Unmengen Geld verdient hat, ebenfalls, aber deswegen muss ich DRM ja nicht plötzlich toll finden. Ich finde es sogar, ganz im Gegenteil, eher erschreckend, dass das so ist. Wäre mit DRM-verseuchter Software weniger Geld zu machen, dann hätten wir auch heute weniger DRM - und das wäre mir persönlich viel wichtiger als irgendwelche fancy Innovationen.


----------



## Atuan (11. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Man darf nicht den Fehler machen und Steam nur auf seine DRM reduzieren


*Lustige Randnotiz:* Auch auf Steam gibt es jede Menge DRM-freie Spiele! Man benötigt Steam bei diesen Titeln lediglich zum Herunterladen/Installieren und kann die Spiele anschließend ohne den Client starten (einfach aus dem Steamordner herausnehmen und in ein neues Verzeichnis setzen). Hier mal eine Liste dieser Spiele: List of DRM-free games - SteamWiki

*Noch lustigere Randnotiz:* Man scrolle in der Liste bitte mal bis zum Buchstaben "H". Was findet sich dort? Half Life 2! 

@topic
GOG ist ne feine Sache. Ich habe dort inzwischen mehr Spiele als auf Steam (kaufe aber auch nicht jedes schräge Humble Bundle, so dass tausende Schrott-Spiele meine Bibliothek zumüllen), da mich Achievements, Trading Cards, Badges, Steam overlay und all das Community-Gedöns nicht wirklich interessieren. Anfangs hab ich da bloß ein paar Klassiker gekauft, aber seit sie auch neuere Spiele anbieten (hauptsächlich Indies), wächst meine Bibliothek dort gewaltig. Steam nutze ich eigentlich bloß noch, wenn ein Spiel nicht auf GOG verfügbar ist.


----------



## shaboo (11. März 2015)

Atuan schrieb:


> *Lustige Randnotiz:* Auch auf Steam gibt es jede Menge DRM-freie Spiele! Man benötigt Steam bei diesen Titeln lediglich zum Herunterladen/Installieren und kann die Spiele anschließend ohne den Client starten (einfach aus dem Steamordner herausnehmen und in ein neues Verzeichnis setzen). Hier mal eine Liste dieser Spiele: List of DRM-free games - SteamWiki
> 
> *Noch lustigere Randnotiz:* Man scrolle in der Liste bitte mal bis zum Buchstaben "H". Was findet sich dort? Half Life 2!



Ja, diese Liste habe ich auch bereits mit Interesse studiert. Sehr bezeichnend ist allerdings, dass sie von dritter Seite und nicht von Valve selbst kommt, was ziemlich klar - und natürlich wenig überraschend - belegt, dass in der Kommunikation nach Außen das DRM-Feature für potentielle Spieleanbieter einen deutlich höheren Stellenwert genießt als die DRM-Freiheit für potentielle Spieler.


----------



## Ducky01 (11. März 2015)

Ich finde es sehr gut das sich gog.com so durchsetzt. Mit einem Kopierschutz oder Onlinezwang bei Singleplayer Spielen ärgert man doch eigentlich immer die Kunden, die das Spiel ehrlich erworben haben.
Der Rest kann es ja ohne Login-/Serverproblemen Spielen. 
Ein Spiel das gut ist wird auch gekauft, darauf sollten sie setzen anstatt Zeit und Geld in die Entwicklung von Kopierschutz zu stecken.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. März 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> dann sind dir vermutlich alle Innovationen grundsätzlich egal.



Ich mag Innovationen, die für mich einen Mehrwert bedeuten. Was heutzutage als Innovationen verkauft wird sind oft nur innovative Ideen, mich abzukassieren. Oder es sind Schein-Innovationen, die es schon längst wo anders gab. Sowas wie Steam-OS zum Beispiel. Linux ist nämlich nicht neu...


----------



## error07 (11. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Reine Schutzbehauptung. Lasst euch nicht für dumm verkaufen! Mit DRM will die Spieleindustrie den Gebrauchtmarkt austrocknen. Damit schadet sie in erster Linie der eigenen Kundschaft.



Na ja, Spiele von gog kannst du in der Praxis auch nicht wirklich verkaufen. Oder glaubst du, dass dir irgendjemand Geld für eine exe-Datei geben würde, die du auf einer gebrannten DVD oder per Filehoster verschickst?



shaboo schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar gar nicht mal ausschließen, dass  zu Half-Life 2-Zeiten tatsächlich noch in erster Linie die  Schwarzkopierer die Motivation für die Einführung von Steam waren, aber  das ist zehn Jahre her und mittlerweile ist vollkommen offensichtlich,  dass die Austrocknung des PC-Gebrauchtspielmarktes zu einem mindestens  ebenso wichtigen Anliegen geworden ist.



Die Motivation für die Einführung von Steam war die Möglichkeit des digitalen Vertriebs von Spielen und nicht der Kopierschutz. DRM würde ich im Zusammenhang mit Steam und anderen Plattformen eher als unangenehme Begleiterscheinung bezeichnen.

Außerdem wage ich zu bezweifeln, ob ein Gebrauchtmarkt für Download-Versionen überhaupt sinnvoll wäre.



shaboo schrieb:


> Es stünde in der Tat auch der  PCG nicht schlecht zu Gesicht, das ganz offen und ungeniert  auszusprechen und sich hinsichtlich DRM und Co. generell öfter und  deutlicher auf die Seite der Leser zu stellen.



Ich denke nicht, dass es im Sinne der Leser wäre, wenn hier Meinungsmache für Plattform X und gegen Plattform Y gemacht wird.
Gegen Artikel über eine objektive Auseinandersetzung mit DRM habe ich aber nichts.

Letztendlich kann und muss ja eh jeder selbst entscheiden, wie man zu solchen Plattformen steht. Vielen ist das Thema aber auch schlichtweg egal.


----------



## error07 (11. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Von diesen Dingen würde ich nun echt keins vermissen.



Wie wir ja wissen, sind Monopole nie gut und deshalb sind gerade Alternativen zu Oculus Rift (Steam VR ist zur Zeit sogar das deutlich bessere System) und Windows bzw. DirectX eine sehr wichtige Entwicklung.

Auch wenn dich das persönlich nicht interessieren mag, kommen diese Dinge letztendlich vielen Gamern zugute.


----------



## shaboo (11. März 2015)

error07 schrieb:


> Na ja, Spiele von gog kannst du in der Praxis auch nicht wirklich verkaufen. Oder glaubst du, dass dir irgendjemand Geld für eine exe-Datei geben würde, die du auf einer gebrannten DVD oder per Filehoster verschickst?


Was das Thema Verkauf angeht, geht's ja auch eher um Retail vs. Steam als um GOG gegen Steam. Das Thema Weiterverkauf werden wohl nur die wenigsten als Argument für GOG ins Feld führen, aber es ist eben etwas, das einem durch die Accountbindung anderer Plattformen explizit unmöglich gemacht wird.



error07 schrieb:


> Die Motivation für die Einführung von Steam war die Möglichkeit des digitalen Vertriebs von Spielen und nicht der Kopierschutz. DRM würde ich im Zusammenhang mit Steam und anderen Plattformen eher als unangenehme Begleiterscheinung bezeichnen.


Tendenziell würde ich das ähnlich sehen, würde allerdings nicht behaupten, dass Kopierschutz (oder besser Schutz vor unerlaubter Nutzung; Deinen Steam-Ordner kannst Du ja kopieren, wie Du lustig bist) hierbei überhaupt keine Rolle gespielt hat. Wie gutenmorgen1 schon sagte, war das DRM-Argument für die Absicht, andere Provider zum Vertrieb ihrer Spiele auf Steam zu gewinnen, zumindest anfangs vermutlich kein ganz ungewichtiges.



error07 schrieb:


> Außerdem wage ich zu bezweifeln, ob ein Gebrauchtmarkt für Download-Versionen überhaupt sinnvoll wäre.


Da stellen sich natürlich sofort die Fragen, inwiefern sinnvoll und für wen sinnvoll. Allerdings sehe ich keinen Grund, warum er das nicht sein sollte. Wenn ich als Spieler meine Steam-Bibliothek entrümpeln möchte, um einfach alten Kram, der schon ewig - gespielt oder ungespielt - herumdümpelt, gegen Neues zu ersetzen, ist das für mich natürlich sinnvoll. Und wenn man die entsprechende Plattform durch - von mir aus gerne üppige - Provisionen daran teil haben lässt, kann sich das möglicherweise durchaus auch für die rechnen. Du musst das auch mal so sehen: Bei Accountbindung verdient Valve genau ein Mal an einem Exemplar eines Spiels; beim nachgelagerten Spielehandel würden sie das bei jedem Besitzerwechsel eines Exemplars erneut tun. Ohne statistische Daten (oder Kristallkugel) lässt sich natürlich unmöglich beurteilen, was das im einzelnen für die Spieler und für Valve bedeuten würde, aber offensichtliche Sinnlosigkeit sieht anders aus.



error07 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es im Sinne der Leser wäre, wenn hier Meinungsmache für Plattform X und gegen Plattform Y gemacht wird.
> Gegen Artikel über eine objektive Auseinandersetzung mit DRM habe ich aber nichts.


Dass es hierbei um objektive Auseinandersetzung und nicht um reine Meinungsmache gehen sollte, versteht sich wohl von selber. Ich darf aber vielleicht daran erinnern, dass in den gedruckten Exemplaren praktisch aller Spielezeitschriften lange Zeit gar nichts über den bei einem Spiel verwendeten Kopierschutz oder eventuelle DRM-Maßnahmen zu finden war und selbst die krassesten und unverschämtesten Vertreter dieser Gattung auch niemals zu irgendwelchen Abwertungen geführt haben. Man mag das ja sogar begründen können, aber vertrauensbildend wirkt ein solcher Umgang mit diesem Thema auf mich nicht gerade.



error07 schrieb:


> Letztendlich kann und muss ja eh jeder selbst entscheiden, wie man zu solchen Plattformen steht. Vielen ist das Thema aber auch schlichtweg egal.


... was aber nicht heißt, dass sie am Ende nicht trotzdem gerne von den Erfolgen derjenigen profitieren, denen das Thema nicht so egal ist - ist ja in der Politik nicht anders.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2015)

gog.com ist schon eine sehr geniale Plattform, vor allem wegen der DRM-Freiheit. Die Spiele kann man alle irgendwo sichern und auch noch in zig Jahren spielen, weil man von keinen Servern abhängig ist. Das ist ein Riesenvorteil allen anderen Plattformen gegenüber.
Ich glaube wenn gog.com auch die ganzen neuen Spiele hätte, dann würde ich, zumindest was den digitalen-downloadkauf betrifft, vermutlich überwiegend nur noch da kaufen.

Auch wahnsinn, was für Mühe sie sich geben, die alten Spiele zum Laufen zu bekommen und zu polieren. Man hat einfach das Gefühl, da sind echte Spieleliebhaber dahinter.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. März 2015)

error07 schrieb:


> Na ja, Spiele von gog kannst du in der Praxis auch nicht wirklich verkaufen. Oder glaubst du, dass dir irgendjemand Geld für eine exe-Datei geben würde, die du auf einer gebrannten DVD oder per Filehoster verschickst?



Da würde ich sicher noch eher Geld für zahlen, als für einen frischen, unbenutzten Steam-Key. In der Praxis würde ich den Interessenten aber an GoG verweisen. Bessere Angebote als die, kann ich auch nicht machen...


----------



## -G4m0r- (11. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> In der Praxis würde ich den Interessenten aber an GoG verweisen. Bessere Angebote als die, kann ich auch nicht machen...



Wieso sollte man kein besseres Angebot machen können?

Wenn ein Spiel auf GoG für 5 Euro angeboten wird, könnte ich es für 4 Euro anbieten. Und schon hätte man ein besseres Angebot.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. März 2015)

-G4m0r- schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man kein besseres Angebot machen können?
> 
> Wenn ein Spiel auf GoG für 5 Euro angeboten wird, könnte ich es für 4 Euro anbieten. Und schon hätte man ein besseres Angebot.



Das ist erstmal nur ein besserer Preis. Um die gleiche Leistung zu bieten, bräuchte ich aber auch ständig verfügbaren Webspace wo der Käufer sich das Spiel jeder Zeit herunterladen kann, müsste Updates bereitstellen, Supportanfragen beantworten usw. Das wäre mir schon zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## -G4m0r- (11. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das ist erstmal nur ein besserer Preis. Um die gleiche Leistung zu bieten, bräuchte ich aber auch ständig verfügbaren Webspace wo der Käufer sich das Spiel jeder Zeit herunterladen kann, müsste Updates bereitstellen, Supportanfragen beantworten usw. Das wäre mir schon zu viel Aufwand.



Das verdeutlicht aber doch im Grunde, dass auch ein Gebrauchtmarkt bei GoG mehr Schein als Sein ist, wenn es keine Option gibt ein Spiel aus einem Account zu lösen und zu übertragen.


----------



## heinz-otto (11. März 2015)

Schöner Bericht über GOG. Ich kaufe dort digitale Spiele am liebsten und mit den alten Klassikern kommt noch der Nostalgie Faktor dazu.


----------



## shaboo (11. März 2015)

-G4m0r- schrieb:


> Das verdeutlicht aber doch im Grunde, dass auch ein Gebrauchtmarkt bei GoG mehr Schein als Sein ist, wenn es keine Option gibt ein Spiel aus einem Account zu lösen und zu übertragen.


Es GIBT KEINEN Gebrauchtmarkt bei GOG und das ist auch weder der Sinn dieser Plattform noch der Punkt dieser Diskussion. Der Punkt ist, dass Du mit der Installationsexe machen kannst, was Du willst. Du kannst sie tausend mal installieren und wieder deinstallieren, auch auf hundert Rechnern gleichzeitig. Du brauchst keinen Launcher und kein Internet. Du kannst sie verschenken, uploaden oder  verkaufen. Und zwar völlig unabhängig davon, ob all das im Einzelfall irgendwie sinnvoll, legal oder moralisch in Ordnung ist. Aber es bleibt letztlich immer DEINE Entscheidung. Es geht hier um Autonomie, Flexibilität und unkomplizierte Handhabung - und ein wenig auch um gegenseitigen Respekt und Vertrauen - und nicht darum, dass alle GOG-User so wahnsinnig geil darauf sind, all ihre Spiele eines Tages wieder zu verkaufen.


----------



## -G4m0r- (11. März 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Es GIBT KEINEN Gebrauchtmarkt bei GOG und das ist auch weder der Sinn dieser Plattform noch der Punkt dieser Diskussion. Der Punkt ist, dass Du mit der Installationsexe machen kannst, was Du willst.



Wenn ich das Spiel nicht wirklich verkaufen kann (bzw. dies durch ein Account-System behindert/erschwert wird), kann ich damit ja anscheinend nicht alles machen, was ich will. 

Und es ging in der Diskussion sehr wohl auch um den Wiederverkauf. Du hattest doch sogar selbst in deinem Anfangsposting indirekt kritisiert, dass man mit Steam dem Gebrauchtmarkt einen Riegel vorschieben will. Und dann kann man doch erwähnen, dass bei GoG in der Beziehung eben auch nicht alles perfekt ist.

Und ja, die Vorzüge von GoG kenne ich und das kritisiere ich ja auch gar nicht.


----------



## radinger (11. März 2015)

sehr interessanter Artikel, aber warum ist der nicht im aktuellen Heft?


----------



## shaboo (11. März 2015)

-G4m0r- schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Spiel nicht wirklich verkaufen kann (bzw. dies durch ein Account-System behindert/erschwert wird), kann ich damit ja anscheinend nicht alles machen, was ich will.
> 
> Und es ging in der Diskussion sehr wohl auch um den Wiederverkauf. Du hattest doch sogar selbst in deinem Anfangsposting indirekt kritisiert, dass man mit Steam dem Gebrauchtmarkt einen Riegel vorschieben will. Und dann kann man doch erwähnen, dass bei GoG in der Beziehung eben auch nicht alles perfekt ist.


Das hat auch nie jemand behauptet und man muss auch gar nicht perfekt sein, um in dieser Hinsicht besser als Steam zu sein. Ich kann mein GOG-Spiel auf eine CD brennen und sie an jeden verschenken oder verkaufen, der sie haben will. Unabhängig davon, ob und wie legal das ist, trifft GOG selber auf jeden Fall zunächst mal keinerlei technischen Maßnahmen, um das zu unterbinden. Was da auf der CD (oder dem Stick) ist, ist ein vollständiges und uneingeschränkt funktionsfähiges Spiel. Ich kann auch meinen Steam-Ordner auf eine BR brennen und an jemand anderen weiter geben - und der kann sie dann bestenfalls als Untersetzer für seine gut gekühlten Hefekaltschalten benutzen.

Mir persönlich ist das Thema Wiederverkauf übrigens total egal, aber ja, die Accountbindung bei GOG sieht den legalen Besitzerwechsel zunächst mal genauso wenig vor wie sie es auch auf Steam tut. Nur passiert das eben bei GOG in einem Gesamtkontext, in dem das vielen weniger sauer aufstößt als bei Steam, wo das nur ein Ärgernis von vielen ist. Erstens gibt's bei GOG keine technischen Maßnahmen, die eine Weitergabe generell verhindern (oder besser sinnlos machen), und zweitens überwiegt zumindest bei mir das Gefühl, bei GOG wirklich etwas zu kaufen und zu besitzen, während mir meine Steam-Spiele eher kollektiv geliehen vorkommen. Natürlich ist das ein subjektives Gefühl, das nicht jeder teilen muss, aber offenbar bin ich damit nicht ganz alleine.


----------



## doomkeeper (11. März 2015)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung dass man bei Steam nicht von einem Monopol reden kann und sogar nie konnte.
Dieser Begriff wird viel zu oft an falscher Stelle eingesetzt wie ich finde.

Monopol ist sowas wie Microsoft die jegliche Konkurrenz aus dem Rennen kicken wollen wie OpenGL, Hardwaresound und Bindung von DirectX an eine neue Windows Version 
Valve hingegen öffnet Steam immer mehr und mehr für die gesamte Branche und teilt so ziemlich alle Entwicklungen mit der Konkurrenz siehe. Lighthouse SteamVR, Greenlight immer offener, Shops immer offener, SteamOS für Entwickler willkommen,
OpenGL(Vulkan) push, SteamVR Schnittstelle mit *allen* VR Geräten kompatibel.

Marktführer? akzeptiere ich gerne!
Monopol? Sorry nein weil dafür tun sie viel zu viel gutes für die gesamte Branche inkl. Konkurrenz

Wie man heutzutage aus der Reihe tanzen kann haben EA und Ubisoft oft genug bewiesen und das obwohl Steam seit Jahren vormacht wie mans richtig macht z.b. mit Workshop und Gratis DLCs.
Ein Singleplayerspiel wie Skyrim hat höchstwarscheinlich dem Workshop seinen großen und langen Erfolg zu verdanken.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. März 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Du kannst sie verschenken, uploaden oder  verkaufen. Und zwar völlig unabhängig davon, ob all das im Einzelfall irgendwie sinnvoll, legal oder moralisch in Ordnung ist.



Besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können. Ich will meine Spiele konkret gar nicht verkaufen. Aber ich will es können. Und ich will mir vor allem nicht weismachen lassen, der Grund, aus dem ich es nicht kann, sei der, Schwarzkopien einzudämmen. Ich bin nämlich nicht blöd, und wenn mich jemand behandelt als wäre ich es, nehme ich das gerne auch mal persönlich...


----------



## doomkeeper (11. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können. Ich will meine Spiele konkret gar nicht verkaufen. Aber ich will es können. Und ich will mir vor allem nicht weismachen lassen, der Grund, aus dem ich es nicht kann, sei der, Schwarzkopien einzudämmen. Ich bin nämlich nicht blöd, und wenn mich jemand behandelt als wäre ich es, nehme ich das gerne auch mal persönlich...



Aber ist es nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache dass man Spiele behalten möchte die man sich für sein Geld kauft?
Was spielt es dann für eine Rolle ob man sie verkaufen kann oder nicht wenn man sie letzten endes nicht verkaufen möchte.

Aus Prinzip?

Ich kann bis heute nicht begreifen wie man sich am Verkaufsargument so stark aufhängt wenn Spiele bereits nach nur wenigen Monaten locker 50% weniger kosten.

Die Frage ist: Wie stark würde ein Verkauf das gesamte digitale Öko-system schädigen? Unternehmen wollen und müssen möchstlichst genaue Zahlen sehen und
mit einer Verkaufsoption würde ein großes Chaos herrschen. Zumal man davon ausgehen kann dass es eine große Auswirkungen auf Sales haben wird.
Ich persönlich brauche keine Verkaufsoption und habe sie in den letzten 10~ Jahren nie vermisst. Ich kaufe Spiele um sie immer und immer wieder spielen zu können.

Man kauft sie zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt und belohnt die Entwicker für ihre Arbeit. Diese Erfahrung wieder für wenig Geld verkaufen zu wollen gleicht eher einem Verleih und keiner ernsten Absicht
eine Software "besitzen" zu wollen.

Ich bin und war schon immer der Meinung dass es eine gewisse Balance zwischen Entwickler und Konsumenten geben muss.
Die Entwickler wollen mehr Geld verdienen und brauchen ihre Absicherung.
Der Konsument möchte immer so wenig wie möglich zahlen, dennoch Top Qualität bekommen und optimalerweise eine zusätzliche Verkaufsoption für all seine Spiele.

Da wird es nie zu 100% Lösung geben die beide Seiten zufriedenstellt aber ich finde dass Konsumenten sich hier eher anpassen müssen als die Entwickler.
Man wollte billigere Spiele und wir haben sie bekommen  Wie man da immer noch Spiele verkaufen möchte verstehe ich nicht so ganz


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aus Prinzip?



Genau. Ich bin ein Mensch mit Prinzipien. Eines davon ist: *wenn ich etwas kaufe, muss es mir anschließend auch gehören*. Das ist für mich selbstverständliche Mindestvoraussetzung für das Zustandekommen eines Geschäfts.
Die Möglichkeit des Weiterverkaufs ist dabei aber nur einer, und nicht mal der entscheidende Aspekt. Viel wichtiger ist im selben Zusammenhang, dass ich bei der fortgesetzten Nutzung des erworbenen Spiels nicht vom guten Willen und der Erreichbarkeit des Verkäufers abhängig sein möchte. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn er Server u.ä. für Mehrspielerpartien optional anbietet und diese nutze ich i.d.R. auch gerne, aber ich möchte nicht darauf angewiesen sein.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Wie stark würde ein Verkauf das gesamte digitale Öko-system schädigen?


Vermutlich kaum, denn die Leute kaufen von dem Geld ja wieder neue Spiele. Kritisch wird das vor allem für Firmen, die einem 5h Spielspaß für 50 Euro vorsetzen, die müssen sich dann ein anderes abzo... Geschäftsmodell überlegen.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Genau. Ich bin ein Mensch mit Prinzipien. Eines davon ist: *wenn ich etwas kaufe, muss es mir anschließend auch gehören*. Das ist für mich selbstverständliche Mindestvoraussetzung für das Zustandekommen eines Geschäfts.
> Die Möglichkeit des Weiterverkaufs ist dabei aber nur einer, und nicht mal der entscheidende Aspekt. Viel wichtiger ist im selben Zusammenhang, dass ich bei der fortgesetzten Nutzung des erworbenen Spiels nicht vom guten Willen und der Erreichbarkeit des Verkäufers abhängig sein möchte. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn er Server u.ä. für Mehrspielerpartien optional anbietet und diese nutze ich i.d.R. auch gerne, aber ich möchte nicht darauf angewiesen sein.


Das ist ja schön und gut nur leider hat dieser Verkaufskrieg nicht erst seit Steam angefangen.

Früher war das genau so nur konnte man "illegalerweise" ohne "Konsequenzen" verkaufen.



> Vermutlich kaum, denn die Leute kaufen von dem Geld ja wieder neue Spiele. Kritisch wird das vor allem für Firmen, die einem 5h Spielspaß für 50 Euro vorsetzen, die müssen sich dann ein anderes abzo... Geschäftsmodell überlegen.


Vermutlich kaum? Diese Antwort befriedigt mich überhaupt nicht.

Ich habe das Wort Ökosystem nicht ohne Grund geschrieben hingeschrieben. Die Sales entwerten vollwertige Spiele eh schon stark genug nach wenigen Wochen und Monaten. Noch eine zusätzliche Verkaufsoption
würde die ganze Situation komplizierter machen. Dann würden sich bestimmte Gruppen gemeinsam absprechen und die Spiele wären nur noch so permanent im Umlauf.

Dann muss man sich wieder die Frage stellen unter welchem Preis man sein Spiel verkaufen möchte und ob es bei so einem aggressivem Sale Programm überhaupt Sinn macht.

Nochmal: Die Spiele kosten nach paar Wochen schon locker 33% weniger und bei einem Sale mind. 50%. Wo will man hier denn noch mehr sparen?

Ich sehe einfach keinen Grund heutzutage ein Spiel verkaufen zu wollen.
Da nehme ich immer wieder gern den Kinovergleich heran. Du kannst dein abgerissenes Ticket auch nicht für 10~€ wieder verkaufen nachdem du ihn gesehen hast.
Er wurde entwertet mit der Bestätigung dass du ihn konsumiert hast und fertig.

Und nochmal: Man besitzt keine Software. Man darf sie nur nutzen. Man besitzt den Datenträger aber nicht die Software die drauf ist.
Da können sich die Kunden grün und blau ärgern, das war schon immer so und wird warscheinlich auch immer nur so sein.
Wir erwerben lediglich Nutzungsrechte.

Ich persönlich habe es schon immer als eine Art Win-Win Situation angesehen und genau das möchte Valve immer wieder schaffen.
Die Spiele werden schnell billig, die Verkaufszahlen steigen, die Konsumenten sind glücklich darüber dass neue Spiele unglaublich schnell die Hälfte kosten und die Hersteller freuen sich über die Verkaufszahlen.

Jeder Preissegment wird voll ausgeschöpft und Publisher sowie Konsumenten sind alle glücklich ihren Preis bezahlen zu können. Egal ob 60 oder 2.50€.
Ich sehe bei den aktuellen Sales mehr Vorteile für beide Parteien als wenn wir eine Verkaufsoption bekommen, die aber das ganze Sale Ökosystem verändert und Spiele nicht mehr so billig werden.
Dann würden die Leute weniger Spiele kaufen, Publisher würden weniger Geld verdienen und jede würde sich auf die wenigen Verkaufsobjekte stürzen. Viel mehr Chaos, weniger Spaß und weniger Geld.

Ne ich bleib dabei: Sales & Verkaufsoption widersprechen sich und lieber habe ich schnell günstige Spieleangebote als eine Verkaufsoption.
Bei einem vollem Regal voller Spiele ärgert sich irgendwie niemand aber bei einer voller Steamliste sind viele der Meinung dass man sie los werden möchte.

In meinen Augen ist das eher ein Anzeichen dafür dass der Konsument viel zu viel haben möchte und über die Konsequenzen seines Handelns nur wenig Gedanken macht. 
Auch als Konsument muss man sich Gedanken darüber machen wo die perfekte Balance ist und nicht stupide auf irgendwelche Rechte pochen.

Wenn Entwickler genau so handeln würden dann wären die Spiele auf ewig gleich teuer... naja.. weil es gibt keine Nutzungserscheinung oder?


----------



## MrFob (12. März 2015)

Super Artikel. Die Jungs von GOG.com haben es wirklich verdient hier die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen. Die leisten naemlich wirklich hervorragende Arbeit und haben obendrein noch ein sehr anstaendiges Geschaeftsmodell. Da merkt man eben, dass man es mit Leuten zu tun hat, die selbst passionierte Spieler sind. Ich selbst kaufe staendig und gerne bei GOG und ich hoffe, dass uns diese Seite und ihr Angebot noch lange erhalten bleibt, bzw. weiterhin erfolgreich ausgebaut wird.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. März 2015)

radinger schrieb:


> sehr interessanter Artikel, aber warum ist der nicht im aktuellen Heft?




Matti war scheinbar erst letzte Woche dort. Ich glaube schon, dass der Artikel im nächsten Heft sein wird


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Vermutlich kaum? Diese Antwort befriedigt mich überhaupt nicht.


Ich fürchte ich kann deine sehr interessante Frage nicht erschöpfend beantworten. Vermutlich kann das niemand so ohne weiteres. Ich kann dir nur auf die Schnelle meine Einschätzung geben.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die Spiele kosten nach paar Wochen schon locker 33% weniger und bei einem Sale mind. 50%. Wo will man hier denn noch mehr sparen?


Nun, digitale Spiele haben keine Stückkosten, d.h. wenn die Entwicklungskosten erst mal reingeholt wurden, kann man sie auch für 1 Cent verkaufen und Gewinn damit machen...



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da nehme ich immer wieder gern den Kinovergleich heran. Du kannst dein abgerissenes Ticket auch nicht für 10~€ wieder verkaufen nachdem du ihn gesehen hast.
> Er wurde entwertet mit der Bestätigung dass du ihn konsumiert hast und fertig.



Beim Kino nehme ich eine Dienstleistung (Vorführung) in Anspruch und kaufe keinen Film. Einen DVD/Blue-Ray kann ich aber sehr wohl weiterverkaufen. Mag sein, dass einige Filmstudios auch hier der Meinung sind, man erwerbe bloß eine Erlaubnis den Film solange anzuschauen, wie Warner Bros. etc. das zugesteht, aber zumindest versuchen die nicht, ihre krude Weltsicht mit Accountbindung durchzusetzen...



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Man besitzt keine Software. Man darf sie nur nutzen. Man besitzt den Datenträger aber nicht die Software die drauf ist.
> Da können sich die Kunden grün und blau ärgern, das war schon immer so und wird warscheinlich auch immer nur so sein.
> Wir erwerben lediglich Nutzungsrechte.


Das ist die Rechtsauffassung der Softwareindustrie, die ich als absurd empfinde und nicht teile. Selbst wenn sie zutreffen würde, ist jedoch vom europäischen Gericht bereits festgestellt worden, dass auch Lizenzen weiterverkauft werden dürfen. Damit ist dieses Argument für die Diskussion irrelevant.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe es schon immer als eine Art Win-Win Situation angesehen und genau das möchte Valve immer wieder schaffen.
> Die Spiele werden schnell billig, die Verkaufszahlen steigen, die Konsumenten sind glücklich darüber dass neue Spiele unglaublich schnell die Hälfte kosten und die Hersteller freuen sich über die Verkaufszahlen.


Ich sehe es nicht als "Win" für mich an, für etwas zu bezahlen, dass dann Valve gehört. Dann bitte Free-2-Play.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ich kann deine sehr interessante Frage nicht erschöpfend beantworten. Vermutlich kann das niemand so ohne weiteres. Ich kann dir nur auf die Schnelle meine Einschätzung geben.


Ja aber worauf basiert denn deine Einschätzung?
Wenn die Leute tatsächlich denken dass absolut alles gleich bleibt und zusätzlich noch eine Verkaufsoption dazukommt dann ist man naiv.

Selbst wenn alles gleich bleiben würde dann hätte die Verkaufsoption quasi gar keine Nutzen bei unserer aggressiven Sale Politik.



> Nun, digitale Spiele haben keine Stückkosten, d.h. wenn die Entwicklungskosten erst mal reingeholt wurden, kann man sie auch für 1 Cent verkaufen und Gewinn damit machen...


Was willst du damit sagen? Die Spiele kosten nun mal alle ihr Geld egal ob digitale oder physische Kopie.
Nur weil wir heute in einer digitalen Welt leben heißt es nicht dass die Dinge nix wert sind.

Digitale Güter haben genau so ihren Wert und wir können froh sein dass wir mit billigen Spielen so zugeschmissen werden.



> Beim Kino nehme ich eine Dienstleistung (Vorführung) in Anspruch und kaufe keinen Film. Einen DVD/Blue-Ray kann ich aber sehr wohl weiterverkaufen. Mag sein, dass einige Filmstudios auch hier der Meinung sind, man erwerbe bloß eine Erlaubnis den Film solange anzuschauen, wie Warner Bros. etc. das zugesteht, aber zumindest versuchen die nicht, ihre krude Weltsicht mit Accountbindung durchzusetzen...



Man kann das Beispiel mit dem Kinoticket sehr gut vergleichen und ich bleibe dabei auch wenn es 2 verschiedene Medien sind.
Man zahlt seine 10€ für die Erfahrung die man in diesem Zeitraum bekommt und würde man ein Ticket wieder verkaufen dann müsste man eigentlich diese Erfahrung wieder wegnehmen.

Ich finde es ist falsch zu sagen dass ein Spiel gut genug ist es zu konsumieren aber dannach sollte es wieder für einen gewissen Wert verkäuflich werden.
Wie sollen dann die Preise ausschauen? Pro User -10€? nach dem 4 oder 5. Käufer hätte das Spiel dann einen Wert von 0€ oder wie?

Tja und wie du siehst ändert es die Sachlage kaum bis gar nicht. Beim PC haben die Entwickler nunmal die Möglichkeit die AGBs knallhart durchzuziehen, die eigentlich schon seit vielen Jahren gelten.
Das ist eben unser geliebtes Internet und die Macht die man ausnutzen kann.



> Das ist die Rechtsauffassung der Softwareindustrie, die ich als absurd empfinde und nicht teile. Selbst wenn sie zutreffen würde, ist jedoch vom europäischen Gericht bereits festgestellt worden, dass auch Lizenzen weiterverkauft werden dürfen. Damit ist dieses Argument für die Diskussion irrelevant.


Das europäische Gericht kann noch so viel feststellen und warscheinlich wird das nie große Änderungen mitsich bringen. Auch finde ich es gefährlich wenn sich ein Gericht da einmischt. Warum? Ganz einfach aus dem Grund
weil dann die Publisher quer stellen könnten und andere schlechtere Methoden anbieten um an ihr Geld zu kommen.

Die Spiele werden eben an den Account gebunden und ein Account ist nicht nur dafür da um die Spiele an diesen zu koppeln.

Für was würdest du dich denn lieber entscheiden. Eine Option deine Spiele wieder verkaufen zu können oder extrem schnell billige & kostenlose Spiele?



> Ich sehe es nicht als "Win" für mich an, für etwas zu bezahlen, dass dann Valve gehört. Dann bitte Free-2-Play.



Die Spiele haben noch nie uns gehört und das hat mit Valve nix zu tun. Die Nutzungsrechte werden mit dem Internet nur erzwungen das ist alles.
Sorry aber ich verstehe nicht wie man sich nicht über aktuelle Sales freuen kann. Das ist doch 1000 mal besser als eine Verkaufsoption.

Aber ich seh schon... Selbst die Sales geraten immer mehr in Kritik wenn die allerneuesten Spiele nach wenigen Monaten immer noch keine -85% off sind..  
Die Konsumenten kriegen in meinen Augen eher den Hals nicht voll, da digitale Güter kaum bis gar nicht mehr wertgeschätzt werden. 
Egal ob physisch oder digital - die Software hat ihren Preis und diesen hat man nunmal zu zahlen wenn man sie nutzen möchte. Besitzen tun wir diese Software nicht wirklich und das akzeptieren wir
seit viiiiiiiiiiiiielen Jahren mit dem Klick auf die "AGB".

Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist dann sollte man dieses Hobby einfach meiden. Beide Parteien versuchen ihre Rechte durchzuboxen und wir sind in erster Linie von unserem Konsum abhängig - nicht die Publisher von uns.
Und wenn wirklich eine solche Verkaufsoption eingeführt wird dann können wir davon ausgehen dass es eben das gesamte digitale Öko-system durcheinander bringen wird und die Sales nicht mehr so stark ausfallen werden wie heute.

Dann kannst du davon ausgehen dass die Leute wieder am nörgeln sind weil die Sales zurückgegangen sind etc. Dann ist Valve & Co. wieder der Böse weil digitale Spiele wieder so teuer sind etc.pp

Ich finde hier haben die Konsumenten es in der Hand wie diese Branche laufen kann. In diesem Fall halte ich es für unseren Hobby für wichtig auf diese Verkaufsoption zu verzichten wenn wir dafür
kostenlose und stark verbilligte Spiele angeboten bekommen 
Was bringt es mir meine Rechte durchzuboxen wenn es mir letztendlich schlechter geht als davor?

Hier liegt der Hund begraben.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. März 2015)

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist.

Ich brauche mal ein ordentliches Beispiel dafür was sich die Leute unter einer Verkaufsoption vorstellen.
Preisverfall etc.pp

Wie soll sowas aussehen? 
Denn so wie ich das sehe wollen die Leute eher ein Pfand & Leihmodell als tatsächlich eine Verkaufsoption.

Die Spiele bleiben nachwievor an den Account gebunden so viel steht fest. Man dürfte sie eigentlich verkaufen aber durch die Accountanbindung wiederrum nicht.
Wenn man aber Spiele kauft mit dem Hintergedanken sie wieder loswerden zu wollen dann ist das eher ein persönliches Luxusproblem mMn.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Besitzen tun wir diese Software nicht wirklich und das akzeptieren wir
> seit viiiiiiiiiiiiielen Jahren mit dem Klick auf die "AGB".



AGB sind unwirksam wenn man sie vor dem Kauf nicht einsehen konnte. Von daher habe ich kein Problem damit, die Softwareinduistrie seit viiiiiiiiielen Jahren in dem Irrglauben zu lassen, sie würde mir lediglich Nutzungsrechte zugestehen. Solange sie nicht versucht, mir ihre Wahnvorstellungen aufzuwzwingen, können wir sehr gut koexistieren. Sollte sie auf Konfrontationskurs gehen, wird sie schnell feststellen, dass ich neue Spiele weniger dringend brauche, als sie Käufer. Bei nicht-lebensnotwendigen Produkten gewinne ich als konsequenter Konsument (der den Konsum auch jederzeit einstellen kann) IMMER. Zumal es ja mit GoG u.a. auch Alternativen gibt, wo ich Spiele zu fairen Konditionen erwerben kann.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> dann können wir davon ausgehen [...] Dann kannst du davon ausgehen [...]Ich finde


Für jemanden, der meine Einschätzung als naiv abtut, stellst du eine Menge unbewiesene Thesen auf. Ich tue zumindest nicht so, als wären meine Vermutungen mehr als eben genau das: Vermutungen. Wie der Markt sich unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen entwickeln wird, kann ich so wenig mit Sicherheit sagen wie du.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was bringt es mir meine Rechte durchzuboxen wenn es mir letztendlich schlechter geht als davor?


Vorsicht, hier streifen wir ganz fundamentale Themen der Politik, wenn nicht gar Philosophie. Ich persönlich bin lieber arm und frei als reich und unfrei. Aber es gibt natürlich Menschen, die das anders sehen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Spiele bleiben nachwievor an den Account gebunden so viel steht  fest. Man dürfte sie eigentlich verkaufen aber durch die  Accountanbindung wiederrum nicht.


Es wäre technisch kein Problem, Spiele auch wieder vom Account zu "entbinden". Dann verkauft/verschenkt/vererbt man den Datenträger und der Neubesitzer bindet den Schlüssel an seinen eigenen Account. Auch digitale Spiele könnte man problemlos auf andere Accounts transferieren. Noch einfacher wäre es, von Anfang an auf Accountbindung zu verzichten.


----------



## AsaWoSuu (12. März 2015)

Jetzt lese ich nur Discworld im Artikel, sofort auf GOG gegangen, aber die Hoffnung wurde wieder schnell zerstört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heisst das aber das GOG im momentan versucht Discoworld anzubieten? Bitte sagt ja


----------



## golani79 (12. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aber ich seh schon... Selbst die Sales geraten immer mehr in Kritik wenn die allerneuesten Spiele nach wenigen Monaten immer noch keine -85% off sind..
> Die Konsumenten kriegen in meinen Augen eher den Hals nicht voll, da digitale Güter kaum bis gar nicht mehr wertgeschätzt werden.



Ich persönlich finde sogar, es gibt mittlerweile viel zu viele Sales - was wiederum zu dem Problem beiträgt, dass digitale Güter bei vielen nix mehr wert sind.
An allen Ecken und Enden wird man mit irgendwelchen Sales zugepflastert und es werden einem Spiele noch und nöcher nachgeworfen.

Da braucht es auch niemanden mehr wundern, wenn Leute nicht mehr bereit sind den Vollpreis zu bezahlen, wenns eh in 1-2 Monaten nen Sale gibt oder das Spiel standardmäßig schon im Preis gesunken ist.


----------



## B4nan3 (12. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Vorsicht, hier streifen wir ganz fundamentale Themen der Politik, wenn nicht gar Philosophie. Ich persönlich bin lieber arm und frei als reich und unfrei. Aber es gibt natürlich Menschen, die das anders sehen.



Nur, dass wir von Freiheit in Bezug auf Luxusgüter sprechen.

---

Ich bezahle auf Steam für Spiele, weil ich sie zocken will und nicht weil ich mir durch den Gedanken, etwas besitzen zu wollen, Befriedigung verschaffen möchte.
Es handdelt sich um ein Stück Software, das mich unterhalten soll, mehr sehe ich darin nicht.
Und nach 1-2 mal Durchspielen hat sich das Interesse an einem Spiel auch meist schon erledigt, weil es dann wieder neue Spiele gibt, die ich noch nicht kenne.

Von daher ist es mir persönlich überhaupt nicht wichtig, ob ich ein Spiel wirklich besitze oder nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. März 2015)

B4nan3 schrieb:


> Nur, dass wir von Freiheit in Bezug auf Luxusgüter sprechen.


Und genau da kann man sich Prinzipien leisten. Wenn es um Leben und Tod geht, mag das mitunter eine schwierige Entscheidung sein, aber bei Luxusgütern brauche ich keine faulen Kompromisse einzugehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> AGB sind unwirksam wenn man sie vor dem Kauf nicht einsehen konnte. Von daher habe ich kein Problem damit, die Softwareinduistrie seit viiiiiiiiielen Jahren in dem Irrglauben zu lassen, sie würde mir lediglich Nutzungsrechte zugestehen. Solange sie nicht versucht, mir ihre Wahnvorstellungen aufzuwzwingen, können wir sehr gut koexistieren. Sollte sie auf Konfrontationskurs gehen, wird sie schnell feststellen, dass ich neue Spiele weniger dringend brauche, als sie Käufer. Bei nicht-lebensnotwendigen Produkten gewinne ich als konsequenter Konsument (der den Konsum auch jederzeit einstellen kann) IMMER. Zumal es ja mit GoG u.a. auch Alternativen gibt, wo ich Spiele zu fairen Konditionen erwerben kann.



Spätestens bei der Installation muss man aber die AGBs akzeptieren und da kann man sie durchlesen bevor man weitermacht.



> Für jemanden, der meine Einschätzung als naiv abtut, stellst du eine Menge unbewiesene Thesen auf. Ich tue zumindest nicht so, als wären meine Vermutungen mehr als eben genau das: Vermutungen. Wie der Markt sich unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen entwickeln wird, kann ich so wenig mit Sicherheit sagen wie du.


Klar kann man da nur spekulieren aber ich frage dich ja jetzt gerne noch einmal:

Mit welcher Verkaufspolitik wärst du denn wunschlos glücklich? Welche Vorstellung hast du von einer Verkaufsoption?



> Vorsicht, hier streifen wir ganz fundamentale Themen der Politik, wenn nicht gar Philosophie. Ich persönlich bin lieber arm und frei als reich und unfrei. Aber es gibt natürlich Menschen, die das anders sehen.


Naja da du dieses Medium konsumierst bist du aber nicht "frei". Die Hersteller stehen an erster Stelle weil sie unseren Konsum in der Hand haben. 
Die Überhand hat immer noch der Hersteller und er kann Dinge so gestalten wie es ihm passt ggf. was die Gesetze zulassen.

Wir können nur reagieren. Klar haben wir auch unsere Rechte etc.pp aber der Hersteller ist nunmal der Hersteller.



> Es wäre technisch kein Problem, Spiele auch wieder vom Account zu "entbinden". Dann verkauft/verschenkt/vererbt man den Datenträger und der Neubesitzer bindet den Schlüssel an seinen eigenen Account. Auch digitale Spiele könnte man problemlos auf andere Accounts transferieren. Noch einfacher wäre es, von Anfang an auf Accountbindung zu verzichten.



So einfach ist das aber dennoch nicht weil man ohne Account quasi unsichtbar für den Markt ist.
Gerade der PC Markt ist in den letzten Jahren so gut geworden weil der Markt ein Gesicht bekommen hat und Publisher anhand dieser Zahlen besser arbeiten können.

Für den Kunden mag es zwar besser sein ohne Account & Co. einfach nur seine Spiele konsumieren zu können, aber hier steckt eine ganze Industrie dahinter die
eine gewisse Absicherung braucht um weiter Geld in diese Branche investieren zu können.
Hier muss man über den Tellerrand drüberschauen wenn dir dein Hobby wirklich wichtig ist. Momentan ist der PC so ausbalanciert wie schon lange nicht mehr und das haben wir vor allem den Sales zu verdanken.
Ohne Accountanbindung hätte es solche Sales ganz gewiss nie gegeben.

Die Hersteller wollen einen direkten Kontakt zum Kunden haben und das ist ohne eine Platform/Accountanbindung einfach nur schwer zu realisieren.

Das ist auch der Grund warum die Konsolen so viel Erfolg haben. Dort zahlen die User sogar für Xbox Live bzw. für PSN um Online überhaupt spielen zu können.
Die PC User sind / waren aber einer kompromissloser Freiheit gewöhnt und deswegen hagelt es bis heute so viel Kritik wenn es um accountgebundene Spiele geht.

Eine Branche wird nie zu 100% konsumentenfreundlich sein und bei unseren Spielen ist es nunmal nicht anders.

Bei Dingen wie Always Online & heimlichen Scans bin ich absolut auf der Seite der Konsumenten wenn es keinerlei Vorteile für uns gibt.
Aber beim Thema "Verkaufen" teile ich bis heute nicht die Meinung vieler Konsumenten... Ganz einfach weil für mich die Sales diese Lücke erfolgreich geschlossen haben 

Ich habe auch meine Prinzipien aber kann sehr wohl abschätzen welche (neue) Möglichkeiten mir geboten werden.
"Kann meine Spiele nicht verkaufen? .. ok schade... Aber hey dafür bekomme ich alle paar Monate Sales wo Spiele 50 - 90% billiger sind? abgemacht"

Spiele sind so billig wie noch nie & man kann sie auf Lets Plays quasi von A bis Z anschauen ohne sie mal gespielt zu haben nur mal so angemerkt.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. März 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde sogar, es gibt mittlerweile viel zu viele Sales - was wiederum zu dem Problem beiträgt, dass digitale Güter bei vielen nix mehr wert sind.
> An allen Ecken und Enden wird man mit irgendwelchen Sales zugepflastert und es werden einem Spiele noch und nöcher nachgeworfen.
> 
> Da braucht es auch niemanden mehr wundern, wenn Leute nicht mehr bereit sind den Vollpreis zu bezahlen, wenns eh in 1-2 Monaten nen Sale gibt oder das Spiel standardmäßig schon im Preis gesunken ist.



Dazu sage ich nur eins: Egal wie mans macht es ist immer falsch  
Für das eigene Konsumverhalten ist jeder selber zuständig und nicht der Hersteller o.ä.

Es kaufen sich nachwievor sehr viele Leute Spiele zu Vollpreis und dazu gehöre auch ich immer noch dazu.
Durch Sales bin ich persönlich auf Spiele gestoßen die ich mir sonst nie zu höheren Preisen gekauft hätte z.b. Miami Hotline 

Lieber zu viele Sales als gar keine Sales. Aber wie gesagt sind das alles Luxusprobleme und jeder wollte doch unbedingt billige Digitalversionen haben oder nicht?

Wir haben es hier eindeutig mit einem psychischen Problem bzw. einem gestörtem Konsumverhalten zu tun.
Dank unserem Internet sind viele nicht mehr in der Lage den Wert der digitalen Güter zu schätzen - egal ob 60 € oder 2.50€.

Bei 60€ wird gemeckert weil die digitale Version nicht so viel kosten darf und bei 2.50€ wird wieder genörgelt weil man mit solchen Preisen zugeschissen wird.

Nicht an dich gerichtet. aber so ists doch oder nicht?


----------



## golani79 (12. März 2015)

Ich sage ja nicht generell, dass Deals per se schlecht sind - nur gabs halt mal Zeiten, wo man sich darüber gefreut hat, weils es eben nicht alle Tage gab. Ich kaufe auch nach wie vor Spiele zum Vollpreis, einfach weil ich ne Firma auch unterstützen will wenn mir das Produkt zusagt. Mir ist halt nur generell aufgefallen, dass bei vielen die Einstellung in Richtung "ach, ich wart auf nen Deal" geht und das war früher, wo es noch nicht so viele Deals gab, nicht der Fall bzw halt nicht so oft. Deals waren mal was besonderes und jetzt? 

Gestörtes Konsumverhalten ist halt so ne Sache - ohne das jetzt belegen zu können, behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, dass es dieses im Bezug auf digitalen Spielekauf,  bei vielen gar nicht geben würde ohne die massenhaften Deals


----------



## doomkeeper (12. März 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht generell, dass Deals per se schlecht sind - nur gabs halt mal Zeiten, wo man sich darüber gefreut hat, weils es eben nicht alle Tage gab. Ich kaufe auch nach wie vor Spiele zum Vollpreis, einfach weil ich ne Firma auch unterstützen will wenn mir das Produkt zusagt. Mir ist halt nur generell aufgefallen, dass bei vielen die Einstellung in Richtung "ach, ich wart auf nen Deal" geht und das war früher, wo es noch nicht so viele Deals gab, nicht der Fall bzw halt nicht so oft. Deals waren mal was besonderes und jetzt?



Man hat sich halt dran gewöhnt das ist alles. Viele haben eben schon sehr viele Spiele und deswegen kommts einem so vor als wenn es nix besonderes mehr wäre.



> Gestörtes Konsumverhalten ist halt so ne Sache - ohne das jetzt belegen zu können, behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, dass es dieses im Bezug auf digitalen Spielekauf,  bei vielen gar nicht geben würde ohne die massenhaften Deals



Aber genau das hat man doch gewollt oder nicht?
Die digitalen Games "dürfen" ja nicht so viel kosten und jetzt haben wir genau das bekommen was wir immer gewollt haben.

Klar warten jetzt viele drauf lieber bei nem Sale zuzugreifen aber ich denke dass es am Ende dennoch eine gute Entwicklung für den Markt ist.
Es ist was es ist - ein Luxusproblem und jeder muss hier selber entscheiden können was ihm eine Software wert ist.

Bei Sales kaufe ich auch eigentlich selten etwas über 10 € und bin da ehrlich gesagt ziemlich geizig 
Und dennoch habe ich in der letzten Zeit auch einige Vollpreisspiele gekauft wie Evolve, Wolfenstein, Dying Light und Thief.

Als nächstes kommt höchstwarscheinlich Witcher 3 dazu. GTA 5 hingegen habe ich komplett von meiner Liste geschmissen dank aggressiver DRM Politik die ich irgendwann mal vll mit 6,50€ unterstütze.

Sales haben auch einen Gegeneffekt und zwar dass man für sich selber ein eigenes Verkaufsmuster aufstellt.
Was unterstütze ich gerne? Welche Entwicklung fördere ich? Möchte ich es unter diesen Umständen unbedingt haben zu diesem Preis?

Hier muss der Konsument sein eigenes Hirn nutzen ^^


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mit welcher Verkaufspolitik wärst du denn wunschlos glücklich? Welche Vorstellung hast du von einer Verkaufsoption?


Die Verkaufspolitik von GoG kommt meinen Wunschvorstellungen schon sehr nahe. Zwar kann man keine Spiele aus seiner Bibliothek löschen, aber da man mit dem Installer unabhängig von seinem GoG-Account machen kann was man will, ist das eher ein theoretisches Problem. Wenn ich ein GoG-Spiel weitergeben wollte, könnte ich das tun. Allerdings ermuntere ich die Leute lieber, sich das Spiel dort selbst zu kaufen: Kostet nicht viel und man unterstützt die gute Sache. Perfekt wäre es, wenn man dort auch Datenträger kaufen könnte. Dafür würde ich auch mehr bezahlen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Gerade der PC Markt ist in den letzten Jahren so gut geworden weil der Markt ein Gesicht bekommen hat und Publisher anhand dieser Zahlen besser arbeiten können.


Schon wieder ein paar steile Thesen: Hat sich der Markt denn gut entwickelt? Was ist "gut" in diesem Zusammenhang und für wen ist es "gut"? Und schließlich: liegt es tatsächlich an den genannten Gründen? Lassen wir diese Fragen mal lieber so im Raum stehen, denn diese Diskussion würde für sich schon Seiten füllen...



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ohne Accountanbindung hätte es solche Sales ganz gewiss nie gegeben.


Sales hat es ja auch in der Retail-Welt schon gegeben. Besonders dramatische Rabatte sind heute möglich weil digitale Spiele (auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen) keine Stückkosten haben. Die kann man auch für 99% reduziert verkaufen und macht trotzdem noch Gewinn. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob diese Spiele nun accountgebunden sind. Bei GoG gibts auch Sales und ich könnte diese Spiele an jeden jederzeit weitergeben.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Eine Branche wird nie zu 100% konsumentenfreundlich sein und bei unseren Spielen ist es nunmal nicht anders.


Das erwartet ja auch keiner. Ich kann mit so einigem leben, aber die Mindestvorraussetzung, dass mir etwas gehören muss, wenn ich es kaufe, muss schon erfüllt sein, sonst erübrigen sich alle weiteren Diskussionen.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Die Verkaufspolitik von GoG kommt meinen Wunschvorstellungen schon sehr nahe. Zwar kann man keine Spiele aus seiner Bibliothek löschen, aber da man mit dem Installer unabhängig von seinem GoG-Account machen kann was man will, ist das eher ein theoretisches Problem. Wenn ich ein GoG-Spiel weitergeben wollte, könnte ich das tun. Allerdings ermuntere ich die Leute lieber, sich das Spiel dort selbst zu kaufen: Kostet nicht viel und man unterstützt die gute Sache. Perfekt wäre es, wenn man dort auch Datenträger kaufen könnte. Dafür würde ich auch mehr bezahlen.


Bei GoG gibts keine Verkaufspolitik so viel ich weiß.
Die Nutzungsrechte werden nur nicht erzwungen wie es bei einem accountgebundenem Produkt der Fall wäre. An der Tatsache dass man es nicht verkaufen darf ändert sich nix. Oder irre ich mich hier etwa?



> Schon wieder ein paar steile Thesen: Hat sich der Markt denn gut entwickelt? Was ist "gut" in diesem Zusammenhang und für wen ist es "gut"? Und schließlich: liegt es tatsächlich an den genannten Gründen? Lassen wir diese Fragen mal lieber so im Raum stehen, denn diese Diskussion würde für sich schon Seiten füllen...


Natürlich hat sich der PC Markt gut entwickelt und der PC ist spätestens mit dem Release von SteamOS so attraktiv wie noch nie zuvor. Das alles hat man indirekt unterstützt.
Der Indiemarkt boomt. Die Sales kommen beim Konsumenten und beim Hersteller gut an sonst hätte man sie schon längst abgeschafft. Der asiatische Markt entdeckt Steam immer mehr z.b. Kojima mit MGS 5 eine hervorragende PC Entwicklung.
Workshop hat bewiesen dass Spiele dadurch zum gigantischem Erfolg werden können z.b. Skyrim.

Da kann sich jeder zusammenreimen was er möchte, aber all diese Punkte, und noch viele mehr, erreicht man nur wenn man alle gemeinsam an einem Strang zieht.
Wäre der PC Markt so durcheinander wie vor über 10 Jahren gewesen dann hätte vielleicht der ein oder andere ein eigenes erfolgreiches Süppchen gekocht, aber wir sind PC Gamer und es ist wichtig dass der gesamte Markt
erfolg hat und nicht nur einige wenige ausgewählte.



> Sales hat es ja auch in der Retail-Welt schon gegeben.


 Solch krasse Sales gibts bis heute nicht Retail.. Weil der digitale Markt eben jeden Moment reagieren kann und der Retailmarkt einfach
zu langsam ist.



> Besonders dramatische Rabatte sind heute möglich weil digitale Spiele (auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen) keine Stückkosten haben. Die kann man auch für 99% reduziert verkaufen und macht trotzdem noch Gewinn. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob diese Spiele nun accountgebunden sind.


 Mit einem accountgebundenem System haben sie aber alle Statistiken auf der Hand und so hat jeder Hersteller eine gute Einsicht auf die tatsächlichen User.
Der PC ist eine komplizierte Platform vor der die Hersteller eben zu viel Angst davor haben.
Für den Konsumenten ist es vielleicht ärgerlich aber für die Hersteller ist es eine Absicherung für die eigene Investition auf diesem Markt. Früher wusste man nicht wie viele User sich auf dem PC wirklich fürs Gaming interessieren aber
z.b. mit Steam kann man jetzt ganz genau sehen welche Hardware die Leute haben, wie viele Nutzer es ingesamt gibt, wie viele davon aktiv sind etc. pp.

All das wäre ohne einen Account nur schlecht zu realisieren.



> Bei GoG gibts auch Sales und ich könnte diese Spiele an jeden jederzeit weitergeben.


Betonung liegt auf "könntest". Darfst du aber eigentlich nicht ne?



> Das erwartet ja auch keiner. Ich kann mit so einigem leben, aber die Mindestvorraussetzung, dass mir etwas gehören muss, wenn ich es kaufe, muss schon erfüllt sein, sonst erübrigen sich alle weiteren Diskussionen.



Dir gehört ja auch der Datenträger aber nicht die Software 

Über dieses Thema zu diskutieren war es schon immer sinnlos weil man nur schwer über etwas reden kann was physisch nicht existiert. Eine Software ist nunmal nicht greifbar o.ä. und deswegen wird es wohl ein ewiges Streitthema bleiben.
Ich persönlich denke gar nicht mehr über diese Nutzungsrechte nach und habe mich noch nie ernsthaft darüber aufgeregt.

Es ist mein Hobby und ich liebe es. Ich sammle meine Spiele und dazu gehören eben hier und da auch mal kleinere Fehlgriffe dazu. Gutes Geld lasse ich nur dort wo ich mir zu 90% sicher bin. Riskante Spielchen sind mir höchstens 10€ wert.
Ich bin mir im klaren dass es reiner Luxus ist und heule nicht irgendwelchen Verkaufsrechten hinterher.

In den letzten 10 Jahren gabs kein einziges Spiel welches ich unbedingt verkaufen wollte und deswegen kann ich diesen Frust einfach nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## shaboo (13. März 2015)

Diese mittlerweile recht kleinkarierte Wiederverkaufsdiskussion bringt niemanden weiter, denn es ist weder für mich noch für Wut-Gamer noch - behaupte ich mal kühn - für die ganzen leidenschaftlichen GOG-Kunden der zentrale Punkt. Wut-Gamer schrieb es bereits:

"Die Möglichkeit des Weiterverkaufs ist dabei aber nur einer, *und nicht mal der entscheidende Aspekt. Viel wichtiger *ist im selben Zusammenhang, dass ich bei der fortgesetzten Nutzung des erworbenen Spiels *nicht vom guten Willen *und der Erreichbarkeit des Verkäufers* abhängig *sein möchte. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn er Server u.ä. für Mehrspielerpartien optional anbietet und diese nutze ich i.d.R. auch gerne, aber ich möchte nicht darauf angewiesen sein."

Das ist genau das, worum es geht. Gerade eben - und zwar durch reinen Zufall und nicht nach gezielter Suche - erst gelesen:

Steam-Gifts - Länderabhängige Aktivierungseinschränkungen - News - GameStar.de

http://www.golem.de/news/valve-offenbar-weitere-regionsbeschraenkungen-auf-steam-1503-112939.html

"... Eines von mehreren weiteren Problemen durch die neuen Regelungen ist, dass es Kunden von Steam bei Reisen in ein anderes Land passieren kann, dass sie ohne VPN unter Umständen während des Aufenthalts nicht auf ihre eigenen Spiele in ihrer Bibliothek zugreifen können. Es gibt Hinweise darauf, dass die neuen Regeln rückwirkend für alle seit Dezember 2014 gekauften Geschenke gelten. ..."

Und lästige Kleinigkeiten wie  Kommunikation und Transparenz hat man bei Valve/Steam ja sowieso noch nie für irgendwie wichtig gehalten:

"... Wie genau die neuen Regeln gestaltet sind, ist derzeit nicht klar. Die Änderungen sind vor allem durch Berichte über Probleme auf Reddit.com herausgekommen. Valve hat sich bislang nur auf seiner Supportseite geäußert, aber dabei Unklarheiten gelassen - obwohl das Unternehmen erst vor ein paar Tagen angekündigt hatte, künftig offener und klarer mit der Community zu kommunizieren. ..."

Letztlich kann man bei Steam jederzeit ganz nach Belieben schalten und walten und muss dabei Maßnahmen jeglicher Art auch weder ankündigen oder begründen oder rechtfertigen noch bestätigen oder dementieren, wobei sich Änderungen der Geschäftspolitik oder der AGBs ja nicht nur auf zukünftige Spiele beziehen, sondern schlimmstenfalls auch auf all die, die Du schon seit Jahren in Deiner Bibliothek hast (wie zuletzt das Entfernen von Songs aus einem GTA-Titel per Patch, selbst bei vor etlichen Jahren gekauften Exemplaren). Die obigen Links sind ja nur ein aktuelles Beispiel für Gängelungen und Verkomplizierungen aller Art, die man mit Steam zwangsweise in Kauf nehmen muss. Wem all das egal ist, nur weil Steam einerseits von Valve und Valve nun mal grundsätzlich toll ist und weil einem andererseits ständig mit der SALE-Karotte vor der Nase herumgewedelt wird, der kann das ja gerne tun, sollte aber andere nicht durch ein kollektives "WIR" zwangsvereinnahmen.

ICH würde im Gegenzug auf jeglichen DRM-Verzicht (auch dann, wenn der Weiterverkauf, d.h. die Übertragung auf einen anderen Account, weiterhin nicht möglich sein sollte) auch sofort auf jegliche Sales verzichten und mich mit den ganz normalen Preissenkungen begnügen, wie sie früher üblich waren. ANDERE wären dazu vielleicht nicht bereit, aber ein WIR gibt es in diesem Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bei GoG gibts keine Verkaufspolitik so viel ich weiß.


Ach so, du meinst "Weiterverkaufspolitik". dann schreib das doch. Natürlich hat GoG eine Verkaufspolitik, die verkaufen ja Sachen...



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Natürlich hat sich der PC Markt gut entwickelt und der PC ist spätestens mit dem Release von SteamOS so attraktiv wie noch nie zuvor.


Schön, wie du vorgibst auf mein Argument einzugehen und dann KEINEN der relevanten Punkte aufgreifst. Aber ich schrieb ja selbst, dass wir diesen Teil der Diskussion besser ausklammern sollten.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wäre der PC Markt so durcheinander wie vor über 10 Jahren gewesen dann hätte vielleicht der ein oder andere ein eigenes erfolgreiches Süppchen gekocht, aber wir sind PC Gamer und es ist wichtig dass der gesamte Markt
> erfolg hat und nicht nur einige wenige ausgewählte.


Durcheinander? Früher war der PC-Markt doch viel überschaubarer als heute. Als Entwickler hat man mit Hilfe eines der weniger Publisher ein Spiel auf CD/DVD in die Läden gebracht und als Kunde ging man ins Geschäft und hat es gekauft. Heute ist der Markt ein einziger Dschungel aus Geschäftsmodellen und Vertriebswegen in dem sich speziell der Kunde hoffnungslos verirren kann. Ich kann heute nur jedem davon abraten PC-Spiele zu kaufen, wenn er nicht genau weiß, was er tut!



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Solch krasse Sales gibts bis heute nicht Retail..


Nun ja, wenn man bedenkt das 50% Steam-Rabatt meistens dem normalen Retail-Preis entspricht (weil Steam auch für uralte Titel noch den Einführungspreis verlangt), sind die so krass auch wieder nicht... 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Betonung liegt auf "könntest". Darfst du aber eigentlich nicht ne?


Ich glaube nicht, aber ehrlich gesagt weiß ich es nicht sicher. Mangels Interesse habe ich mich noch nie genauer informiert. Fest steht: wenn ich es wollte, könnte mich niemand daran hindern und das reicht mir.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Schön, wie du vorgibst auf mein Argument einzugehen und dann KEINEN der relevanten Punkte aufgreifst. Aber ich schrieb ja selbst, dass wir diesen Teil der Diskussion besser ausklammern sollten.


Ich habe viel mehr unter diesem Absatz geschrieben nur möchtest du es anscheinend nicht lesen.



> Durcheinander? Früher war der PC-Markt doch viel überschaubarer als heute. Als Entwickler hat man mit Hilfe eines der weniger Publisher ein Spiel auf CD/DVD in die Läden gebracht und als Kunde ging man ins Geschäft und hat es gekauft. Heute ist der Markt ein einziger Dschungel aus Geschäftsmodellen und Vertriebswegen in dem sich speziell der Kunde hoffnungslos verirren kann. Ich kann heute nur jedem davon abraten PC-Spiele zu kaufen, wenn er nicht genau weiß, was er tut!


Das digitale Zeitalter bringt nunmal neue Modelle mit sich und das lässt sich eben früher oder später nicht vermeiden.
Aber wer hat diese Modelle & Co. schön eingeführt und wer hat diese Modelle unterstützt? Valve hat es mit Steam aufjedenfall nicht getan.

In dieser Hinsicht ist der Konsolenmarkt nicht viel anders mit seinen DLCs.



> Nun ja, wenn man bedenkt das 50% Steam-Rabatt meistens dem normalen Retail-Preis entspricht (weil Steam auch für uralte Titel noch den Einführungspreis verlangt), sind die so krass auch wieder nicht...
> Nicht Steam verlangt es sondern die Publisher die diesen Preis angesetzt haben.
> Klar gibts auch einige Beispiele da kann ich selber nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln wie z.b. Vampire Bloodlines. Bei solchen Spielen wartet man halt auf große Sales und schlägt für unter 5€ zu.
> Auch Klassiker sind viel Geld wert.. Nur weil sie alt sind heißt es nicht automatisch dass sie nix mehr kosten dürfen.
> ...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die Basis dieser Diskussion. Es geht ums dürfen oder nicht dürfen.
> Dass man ohne einen "Zwang" es machen könnte steht außer Frage. Nur wäre  das eigentlich illegal und würde gegen die Nutzungsrechte verstoßen.
> 
> Wer sagt denn dass du nicht vll eine sicherheitskopie erstellt hast und  dannach erst das Spiel verkaufst? Somit wäre sogar ein Duplikat von  dieser Software unterwegs und das würde nicht mehr unter einer  Sicherheitskopie fallen.



Nein, es geht ums KÖNNEN, nicht ums DÜRFEN. Deswegen zitiere ich nochmal meinen Lieblingspost in diesem Thread:


shaboo schrieb:


> Du kannst sie verschenken, uploaden oder  verkaufen. Und zwar völlig unabhängig davon, ob all das im Einzelfall irgendwie sinnvoll, legal oder moralisch in Ordnung ist.


Wenn ich mein Spiel verkaufen will, frage ich doch nicht um Erlaubnis! Es ist mir völlig egal, ob ich das "darf" oder nicht. Weder bin ich ein Kind noch ist Valve (oder GoG) meine Mutter.
Und wenn der Anbieter mir nicht vertraut, dass ich keine illegalen Kopien erstelle, warum sollte ich ihm dann trauen, dass er mir nicht den Zugang zu meinem Account verwährt, mit meinen Daten gewissenhaft umgeht usw.?
GoG vertraut mir, deshalb vertraue ich auch ihnen und deshalb kaufe ich dort ein.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Nein, es geht ums KÖNNEN, nicht ums DÜRFEN. Deswegen zitiere ich nochmal meinen Lieblingspost in diesem Thread:


Da wir uns in einem legalem Forum bewegen müssen wir über die legalen Umstände diskutieren. 
Wie du darüber denkst spielt eigentlich keine große Rolle. Wichtig sind die AGBs die man zustimmt.



> Wenn ich mein Spiel verkaufen will, frage ich doch nicht um Erlaubnis! Es ist mir völlig egal, ob ich das "darf" oder nicht. Weder bin ich ein Kind noch ist Valve (oder GoG) meine Mutter.


Wenn du die Nutzungsrechte akzeptierst dann akzeptierst du die Bedingungen unter denen du dieses Produkt nutzt etc.
Wieder ist hier deine Meinung unwichtig 

Klingt böse ist aber so. Es gab mal ne Zeit da habe ich über diese Nutzungsrechte auch lange überlegt aber ich habe mich damit schon längst abgefunden und konsumiere einfach nur alles was ich möchte.
Wenn es eine Änderung geben wird dann wirds eben eine geben - mir wayne. Ich habe nie das Gefühl gehabt dass mir die Spiele jederzeit weggenommen werden könnten etc.

Bei Cloudgaming & Always Online sind mir meine Rechte wiederrum nicht mehr egal weil dort die Gefahr viel extremer. Auch bei den ersten Origin-Spionage Skandalen und den entsprechenden AGB Klauseln
habe ich diese Platform nicht mal mit dem A*sch angeschaut. Uplay hats ebenfalls mit Always Online versucht und da sind mir meine Rechte nicht egal gewesen weil es einfach bei solchen dubiosen Methoden einfach 0 Mehrwert gibt.

Bei Accounts erkenne ich hier und da gewisse Vorteile sowas zu akzeptieren aber nicht bei den Dingen die EA und Ubisoft aufzwingen wollten.



> Und wenn der Anbieter mir nicht vertraut, dass ich keine illegalen Kopien erstelle, warum sollte ich ihm dann trauen, dass er mir nicht den Zugang zu meinem Account verwährt, mit meinen Daten gewissenhaft umgeht usw.?


Der Anbieter tut nur alles in seiner Macht um dich an diese Rechte zu binden die du akzeptierst. Die Möglichkeit besteht eben dass du eine Kopie heimlich anfertigen und dennoch dein Originalspiel verkaufen kannst.
Somit wären 2 Spiele im Umlauf obwohl nur eins davon existieren dürfte. Lieber gehen die Publisher auf eine Nummer sicher und sperren diese Möglichkeit als ein Risiko einzugehen dass jemand seine Spiele dupliziert.

Ein Hersteller wird dir nie den Zugang zu deinem Account verwehren wenn du dich an die Regeln hälst. Und wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist dann spielt man einfach nicht mit und finanziert diese Branche nicht
mit seinem Geld. Du aber scheinst trotzdem alles kaufen / spielen zu wollen und gleichzeitig aber trotzdem alles in Frage zu stellen. Klar kannst du das so machen aber erreichen wirst du damit nix.

Wenn ich mit etwas nicht klarkomme dann höre ich damit auf. Wenn du Steam & Co. benutzt dann weißt du aber schon dass du weiterhin alles unterstützt oder?



> GoG vertraut mir, deshalb vertraue ich auch ihnen und deshalb kaufe ich dort ein.



Gog ist nur ein alternatives Geschäftsmodell welches deinen Geschmack eher trifft als Steam o.ä.
Warten wir mal ab in welche Richtung sich GoG entwickeln wird.

Jede gute Alternative ist natürlich erwünscht


----------

